# Corsair Force 3 or OCZ Agility/Vertex 3?



## 10TaTioN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello, i'd like to get an SSD to play games, Skyrim runs fine without stutter, however due to the amount of texture mods i have now it stutters a lot on my SATA2 HDD. So does Battlefield 3 if i set the textures higher than medium, but even on medium it takes a lot of time to load and when the selection menu pops up there's already people playing, this doesn't happen if i set to low.

TL;DR i'd like to get on of the SSD from the title but i'm not sure which, is there any advantage from one to another? Which one is better for games like Skyrim where they load a lot of small files at the same time?

Also, i only have SATA2 right now since i'm waiting for the new CPUs and motherboards, i've read i can use the SATA3 drive on SATA2 but i get lower speeds (obviously), is it true? i'd like to be sure.

Happy 2012 to everyone and may the best of 2011 be the worst of 2012. =)


----------



## TheOne (Jan 1, 2012)

10TaTioN said:


> Hello, i'd like to get an SSD to play games, Skyrim runs fine without stutter, however due to the amount of texture mods i have now it stutters a lot on my SATA2 HDD. So does Battlefield 3 if i set the textures higher than medium, but even on medium it takes a lot of time to load and when the selection menu pops up there's already people playing, this doesn't happen if i set to low.
> 
> TL;DR i'd like to get on of the SSD from the title but i'm not sure which, is there any advantage from one to another? Which one is better for games like Skyrim where they load a lot of small files at the same time?
> 
> ...



The *Corsair Force 3* and *OCZ Agility 3* drives are pretty similar, both use asynchronous 25nm nand, and they will have similar performance.

The *OCZ Vertex 3* drives use synchronous 25nm nand, which will allow them to handle incompressible data more quickly than either the *Force 3* or *Agility 3*.  The *Corsair Force GT* is the direct comparison to it, it also uses synchronous 25nm nand.

The *OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS* uses 32nm Toggle nand, and is only available in *120GB* and *240GB*.

I have used a *Force 3* and I am currently using an *Agility 3 *in my X58 system on SATAII, the performance is comparable to the old SATAII SSD's, especially since most use 25nm NAND now.

Here are some bench's I have run with my *Agility 3*.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2496660&postcount=5
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2458033&postcount=118

And a Happy New Year to you.


----------

